# Am I missing anything essential on my medicine list?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm getting ready to get my first market wethers in a week or two. I have my list of products to order from Jeffers and I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything you will need for wethers. They are going to be shown for 4-H then sold for meat (as many of you probably know... haha)

Jeffers order
Safe-guard dewormer
Di-methox
C&D antitoxin
Hoof trimmers
ETA: penicillin

Hoeggers goat supply
Ammonium Chloride

Already bought
Syringe
Liquid bandage
Wrap bandage
Chain collars, leads (both for show and at home). 
Food pans
Feed scoop

I have my feed on order at the store. 

Thanks!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

the 'C&D antitoxin' is actually CDT right? I think it is generally a good idea to have the tetanus in there as well.....
are you getting some minerals as well? just checking 'cause I haven't done as well by my boys as I would have liked to in that realm....


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

How old are the wethers? I think a couple of your items may be unnecessary but I guess better safe than sorry. Do you have a good Goat vet in your area? Are the kids already boostered with a cd/t toxoid? Have they be given ANY deworming agent? Have you researched and found the best ration that is easily available in your area and affordable? Have they already been weaned and started on a ration or will they be newly weaned? Have they been started on any sort of coccidiosis prevention plan? All good questions for the breeder when you pick up your kids...If you want post a feed label so we can see what, if anything, is missing...And as stated a good meat wether formulated mineral, loose preferably


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It makes good sense to have penicillin and maybe oxytetracycline (biomycin, LA-200, etc) around, but remember that there is a 30 day withhold on meat if you use either one of them (you can't use them together).

Jan


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

naturalgoats, I'm not really sure what minerals to give them. Hoping you guys could tell me if they needed any. Everyone in our area I've talked to said they don't give any and their goats look good and don't have any problems.

()relics, they are about 2 1/2 months old. I do have a goat vet and I have their number. They have been vaccinated with CD/T and have been dewormed with safe guard and tape worm paste. One is fully weaned and doing great. The other was creep fed, but was just taken directly from the doe a couple days ago but is eating and drinking just fine. They have been given coccidious prevention, one was actually treated for it at a month old. I'm going to be feeding Honor showchow exclamation. They are current on everything and seem pretty healthy.

http://www.honorshowchow.com/product_pd ... owGoat.pdf

lissablack, I didn't know about the 30 day withold, I will definatley keep that in mind!

Thanks for all your help thus far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the 'C&D antitoxin' is actually CDT right?


Here is a link to both kinds each are very different... :wink:

http://goatwisdom.proboards.com/index.c ... hread=3326



> I'm not really sure what minerals to give them. Hoping you guys could tell me if they needed any


 yes...all goats need them..... Loose salt and minerals "for goats"....about any brand...I do know... that the Manna Pro... has _Ammonium chloride_ in it..... :wink:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I am not familiar with the formulation of Show Chow, but a good meat wether ration should already have Ammonium chloride or a comparible product added at the proper ratio, I wouldn't would think you would need to order Extra. I would make sure your feed ration has a coccidiostat added like Deconoquinate or monensin, just to completely eliminate the coccidiosis threat. Dimethoixine is a good product to have around "just in case" but if you want to stand any chance at all with your show wethers you do not want to have ANY PROBLEMS, prevention is the best idea. Also if they have been dewormed already with Safeguard, which most places is not of very much use anymore, maybe it would be better to just call your vet and see if they would give you "single serving sizes" of Cydectin. Dosed properly for each animal to be given as soon as you get them. Just to completely eliminate the worm potential, for the time being anyway, again ANY worm problem needs to be avoided.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I talked to my 4-H leader and her daughter and they said the feed protects against everything we'll need. Our wethers have been dewormed safe-guard, tape worm stuff (can't remember the name) and somethign else, I think it may have cydectin. I know she said she had to get it from the vet. I will definatley call our vet and see what he suggests. I also talked to one of the wethers breeder and she said I had everything I need and if I do come to the point of needing anything else to call her and she'll come.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

